# Unterschied: null - Leerstring



## alipkp (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren was der genaue Unterschied zwischen null, also eine Referenz ins Leere, und "" ist. Was ist denn der Leerstring "" für eine Referenz? Danke 


Gruß
Alex


----------



## Der Müde Joe (29. Mai 2007)

null ist nix ..gar nix...auch nix Referenz
"" ist ein Objekt von Typ String, welcher leer ist


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2007)

vergleiche 
Integer null
und 
Integer 0


----------



## alipkp (29. Mai 2007)

Achso ja...alles logisch. Vielen Dank


----------



## NTB (29. Mai 2007)

Leeres Portemonnaie
Gar kein Portemonnaie


----------

